# High blood sugars before eating



## SamanthaCD1992 (Oct 21, 2019)

Don’t understand what’s going on! 
My sugar levels are high before I’ve eaten something and then when I test after I’ve eaten (after 1.5hours what my midwife says) they are in normal range. Only thing I can think of is that I have coffee (decaf) inbetween my meals so would that make it higher? I don’t have sugar in my coffee or anything. My level was 6.5 before I’ve eaten lunch


----------



## Ljc (Oct 21, 2019)

Welcome to the forum @SamanthaCD1992 . I am sorry I can’t help as I don’t have enough experience 
I just wanted to give your post a bump up . 

Have you spoken to your team about this.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 22, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Samantha.  I hope somebody can help you out with your query.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 22, 2019)

It would be really hard to pin point what it could be....

being preggers may be screwing with your basal profile and the rest...

I would try an do some basal testing and see what comes up....

are you still seeing a spike after carbs and if so what?


----------



## trophywench (Oct 22, 2019)

Being pregnant DOES screw with your BG throughout and as pregnancy progresses so will the BG changes you will experience - hence it is necessary to do something different in order to control it as gestation continues.  You absolutely DO need to keep your preg team fully informed of changes like this - may not need to treat it with insulin but say you do very frequently as soon as you give birth you will no longer need it.  Hence whether you need insulin or oral drugs you shouldn't be scared of taking them as it should only be temporary at present.  You simply need to do whatever your medics say you need to do for your and the baby's health.  All kinds of diabetes, whoever you happen to be, whatever the circumstances, are a constant balancing act for the person with it and we have to react to whatever changes in BG we experience - but those are accelerated with any 'lady hormone' changes both an increase such as you're currently having or a decrease in them which we all get later in our lives whether we happen to have diabetes or not - they're going to happen and we can't stop it - so just accept it and get on with the job of successfully producing a healthy baby!


----------

